# Green Tree Monitor Viv Build.



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok So here is my Viv Build for my Varanus Prasinus.
I will try and keep it "short and sweet"

So started by making the window panels and the door panel out of timber and perspex.









Made the rest of the frame and skinned it with ply.









Then fitted the lights and super rain system(automatic mister)

























Added front plint (with vent) and started to expanding foam the inside.









Middle Done.

















Whole inside Grouted (see access for the external nestboxes)

















Pva + sand.









Base coat on.









And finally dry brushed.
Idea of the finish for you.









All over view.


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

That is very impressive, what are the dimentions of it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

DanYeomans said:


> That is very impressive, what are the dimentions of it if you dont mind me asking?


Its a 4x4x3 :2thumb:


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

thats fab, so jealous of anyone that can house these guys


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

So run me through the steps for the background effect..... expanding foam.....
and what did you use the egg boxes for?


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Mick.Ire said:


> So run me through the steps for the background effect..... expanding foam.....
> and what did you use the egg boxes for?


 
expanding foam..2 coats of grout...1 dark base coat...1 lighter coat dry brush on...2nd even lighter coat dry brushed on...varnish :2thumb:
Egg Boxes are used just incase my Female lays eggs :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Will post some more pic's as it progresses :2thumb:


----------



## Mick.Ire (Nov 21, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> expanding foam..2 coats of grout...1 dark base coat...1 lighter coat dry brush on...2nd even lighter coat dry brushed on...varnish :2thumb:
> Egg Boxes are used just incase my Female lays eggs :whistling2:


Cheers for that, it looks brilliant. I hope you get enough eggs to fill all your egg boxes.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks great im sure your gtm will appreciate it!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

its brilliant


----------



## SmitLuvsMonitors (Dec 8, 2011)

This is very very impressive  nice one


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Mick.Ire said:


> Cheers for that, it looks brilliant. I hope you get enough eggs to fill all your egg boxes.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


No worries bud, so do I... :mf_dribble:



MP reptiles said:


> Looks great im sure your gtm will appreciate it!


Thanks mate, The "GTM'S" will appreciate it, i hope :2thumb:



Swain86 said:


> its brilliant





Smit. said:


> This is very very impressive  nice one


Ta chaps :no1:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

That look's amazing it might sound a stupid question but what wood did you use and overall how long did it take to do that and how much longer do you suspect it will take i am only asking cause i wanna do one for my Australian water dragon as he will love that space but i bet he wouldn't use it LOL.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> That look's amazing it might sound a stupid question but what wood did you use and overall how long did it take to do that and how much longer do you suspect it will take i am only asking cause i wanna do one for my Australian water dragon as he will love that space but i bet he wouldn't use it LOL.


 
Hi mate,
First of all...thank you!
The viv is 4x4x3 made from pse timber and exterior ply.
The background took me roughly.

Expanding foam - 1 night with drying time.
Grout - 2 days (1 coat a day)
pva+sand - 1 night
Paint - 2 days (3 seperate coats)
The whole project has taken about a week and a few days :2thumb:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

looks amazing:no1:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi mate,
> First of all...thank you!
> The viv is 4x4x3 made from pse timber and exterior ply.
> The background took me roughly.
> ...


Well it just look's really amazing and the montior/s will love it and i don't think i will use expanding foam or grout i might just get a load of them backround's and glue at the back.


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ok So here is my Viv Build for my Varanus Prasinus.
> I will try and keep it "short and sweet"
> 
> So started by making the window panels and the door panel out of timber and perspex.
> ...


 
Looks awesome Dean, good job!


----------



## kirks (Dec 13, 2011)

Ver nice awesome work


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Jamesferrassie said:


> Looks awesome Dean, good job!





kirks said:


> Ver nice awesome work


Cheers guys :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i only just spotted this thread. looks great:no1::2thumb::no1:. wish i could do backgrounds like that in my outbuilding but when ever i try it looks crap or gets detroyed by larger monitors claws:bash:. so sadly im going lto eave mine plain. so big credit to you got any pics of the attached nest boxes???


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> i only just spotted this thread. looks great:no1::2thumb::no1:. wish i could do backgrounds like that in my outbuilding but when ever i try it looks crap or gets detroyed by larger monitors claws:bash:. so sadly im going lto eave mine plain. so big credit to you got any pics of the attached nest boxes???


 
yes mate, i sure do : victory:
This is it during building stages, as you can see they need work on the outside but im in no rush to make it look "pretty" outside :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Just for fun, i will add a few pic's of the GTM's themselves :2thumb:

Emerald - Female

















Hobo - Male


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Just for fun, i will add a few pic's of the GTM's themselves :2thumb:
> 
> Emerald - Female
> image
> ...


whoa they are stunning and i thought my AWD nail's are long and sharp LOL.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi guys,
Finally got the viv finished! just got to do outside at some point :whistling2:
Bonus as well, they have been alot more interactive with each other since being in the new viv, so things look positive for the future : victory:
Anyway pic's.
























And 1 of the the occupants at home, the female :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally got the viv finished! just got to do outside at some point :whistling2:
> Bonus as well, they have been alot more interactive with each other since being in the new viv, so things look positive for the future : victory:
> Anyway pic's.
> ...


 it looks amazing! :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> it looks amazing! :2thumb:


Cheers bud :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

it looks great. they going love living there:no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good. Did you water-proof the base, or install drainage, or what? I ask because of the mister.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> it looks great. they going love living there:no1:





Ron Magpie said:


> Looking good. Did you water-proof the base, or install drainage, or what? I ask because of the mister.


Cheers guys.
There isnt any drainage in there Ron, The bottom is sealed : victory:
I also have alot of soil/sand/spag moss in there and live plants, so that all soaks up alot.
The lights evaporate some aswell and the misters are set to come on twice a day for 1 minute at a time :2thumb:
Helps keep the humidity up too :no1:


----------



## Know Reptiles (Apr 3, 2010)

Only way to describe it is FANTASTIC ... you've done an amazing job :no1:
It members like yourself who inspire many others which is highest achievement I believe you can receive :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Right i am going to attempt this and i added the cost am i right in thinking it's somewhere in the range of £150 maybe a bit more.


----------



## SmitLuvsMonitors (Dec 8, 2011)

What an amazing inspirational build! very lucky GTM's there!!


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Prasinus heaven :notworthy:
Flippin awesome build Dean, very very nice mate :no1:

Jay :2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Cute enclosure 

Did you not varnish all of the timber before construction and seal the joints? You may find that it rapidly warps out of shape otherwise.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats brilliant, bet your glad you done it now


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Know Reptiles said:


> Only way to describe it is FANTASTIC ... you've done an amazing job :no1:
> It members like yourself who inspire many others which is highest achievement I believe you can receive :2thumb:


Thank you, appreciate the kind words. :2thumb:



scotty667 said:


> Right i am going to attempt this and i added the cost am i right in thinking it's somewhere in the range of £150 maybe a bit more.


Thats proboably about right for the background alone, the build cost a hell of alot more :lol2:



Smit. said:


> What an amazing inspirational build! very lucky GTM's there!!


Yes they are very lucky and so am i for having the pleasure of keeping them :2thumb:



Jaymz said:


> Prasinus heaven :notworthy:
> Flippin awesome build Dean, very very nice mate :no1:
> 
> Jay :2thumb:


Cheers jay, time and effort was well worth it : victory:



Saedcantas said:


> Cute enclosure
> 
> Did you not varnish all of the timber before construction and seal the joints? You may find that it rapidly warps out of shape otherwise.


I did seal the joints, expanding foam with 2 layers of grout, 2 layers of pva and sand, 3 layers of masonary paint and 2 coats of varnish sealed the back and sides. the top and bottom had 2 coats of masonary paint and 2 coats of varnish and all siliconed sealed as well.:2thumb:



ch4dg said:


> thats brilliant, bet your glad you done it now


Yes mate, glad i seeked your advice :no1:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Dean Cheetham said:


> I did seal the joints, expanding foam with 2 layers of grout, 2 layers of pva and sand, 3 layers of masonary paint and 2 coats of varnish sealed the back and sides. the top and bottom had 2 coats of masonary paint and 2 coats of varnish and all siliconed sealed as well.:2thumb:


Phew, good! Just thought it was a pretty important stage to mention if anyone is going to copy you


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Phew, good! Just thought it was a pretty important stage to mention if anyone is going to copy you


Yes, sealing is most imortant! humid enviroment + non treated wood = a big waste of time :whip:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally got the viv finished! just got to do outside at some point :whistling2:
> Bonus as well, they have been alot more interactive with each other since being in the new viv, so things look positive for the future : victory:
> Anyway pic's.
> ...


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: that looks awesome very very impressive


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

chapmand said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: that looks awesome very very impressive


 
cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

bump this back to page one :whistling2:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

a very tidy job!! :2thumb:


----------



## mike w (Dec 1, 2009)

*foam*

Great build, hoping to get tree monitors later in the year. I was just wondering, did you use the box standard foam that you can buy from your local diy store, or was it one of the products that dart frog keepers use in their tanks.


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

mike w said:


> Great build, hoping to get tree monitors later in the year. I was just wondering, did you use the box standard foam that you can buy from your local diy store, or was it one of the products that dart frog keepers use in their tanks.


 
Hi mate, bog standard from "tool station".
At tool station they want about £3.50 for 750ml can.
At B+Q they want like £7.50 per 750ml can.
Bare that in mind for saving pennies :2thumb:


----------



## mike w (Dec 1, 2009)

*foam*

Hi Dean, 
Thanks for the info.Will look it up later.


----------



## Nate1810 (May 28, 2017)

How much did it cost I need this for my iguanna as he's getting to big for his other tank and your one I could do with how much could I get you to do one for me


----------

